# stolen raft $500 reward



## elizaboo2000 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey everyone! We need your help here at Raft Masters in Idaho Springs. Sometime in the early morning hours of July 17th we had a raft stolen from right behind our shop. It is a red NRS Expedition, with RAFT MASTERS written down both sides. It's name is Major Dean and it is on the stern of the boat. It has a red perimeter rope that goes all the way around. The more eyes the better! There is a $500 reward offered for who ever turns in the boat and thief. Keep an eye on your stuff my friends, and lets look out for each other. If you see or hear anything, contact Betsy at 303-567-2044. Thanks!


----------

